# PanterA



## smoke two joints (Aug 28, 2008)

anyboy here like pantera? personally i love them. they are one of the bands that have influenced me into guitar

R.I.P. dimebag darrell


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Aug 28, 2008)

i like pantera, i like down even more


----------



## smoke two joints (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah down are pretty good, only heard one of their songs though, but i liked it alot


----------



## lovethegreen (Aug 28, 2008)

Love PanterA, got me a a CFH tattoo when dime died.


----------



## smoke two joints (Aug 28, 2008)

awesome =] man cowboys from hell is an amazing album =] you gta post a pic of the tatt =]


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 28, 2008)

^Same here with the guitar... Rip In Peace Dime!!! uwwwyaaah. Pantera is amazing.


----------



## mattaiyan (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah, same here. really influenced my guitar playing, love 5 minutes alone.


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 28, 2008)

"Floods" Solo and outro....... Forget about it.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 28, 2008)

LOVED Pantera, Im more into rap and r&b these days but I still jam Pantera here and there. Saw them 4 times when I was younger. Had all the home videos at once, lost them during moves but found the Vulgar Videos DVD which had all 3 one one DVD for $4 when I was on St. Croix, USVI when their Sam Goody was going out of business.


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 31, 2008)

hell yeah man, pantera rules


----------



## whulkamania (Aug 31, 2008)

Pantera is great,

As soon as I clicked on this thread, The song "This Love" started to play in Limewire on my computer.

Pantera also influenced me to play Guitar.


----------



## bonze309 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good friend and a bottle of pills is the shit


----------



## Aurorabusa (Sep 12, 2008)

All Hail Dime!!!!!!.....Best concert ever was Pantera and White zombie at Red rocks in colorado 96...........In-fucking-credable


----------



## airman (Sep 13, 2008)

Aurorabusa said:


> All Hail Dime!!!!!!.....Best concert ever was Pantera and White zombie at Red rocks in colorado 96...........In-fucking-credable


I was at that show too so I know what you mean. It was actually my first concert. I think seeing any show at Red Rocks is always awesome.


----------



## Thatonebigbud420 (Sep 13, 2008)

floods great song or 10's


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 13, 2008)

pantera is awesome and red rocks is probably the best concert venue ever... ever


----------



## escoreefer (Sep 15, 2008)

hell yeah love pantera -revolution is my name on the reventing steel album is da shit


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 18, 2008)

*there wicked sucks Darrell got blasted at one of there shows : /*


----------

